# First RDA just arrived



## Lyznad (12/5/18)

Moving on from pen style devices into the world of clouds and power. 

So much hype right now.

Shout out to Maine from the Vape Brewery George for hand delivering it to me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## aktorsyl (12/5/18)

Lyznad said:


> Moving on from pen style devices into the world of clouds and power.
> 
> So much hype right now.
> 
> Shout out to Maine from the Vape Brewery George for hand delivering it to me.


Oh you're in for a treat.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Carnival (12/5/18)

Woohoo!! Enjoy it and keep us updated with how it goes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 87hunter (12/5/18)

Nice one bud. Tried a drop the other day. Really nice rda

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lyznad (12/5/18)

87hunter said:


> Nice one bud. Tried a drop the other day. Really nice rda


I've read reviews on it and tested my friends for a few days. I'm absolutely loving it right now. The flavor production is so much better than what I'm used to.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lyznad (12/5/18)

Carnival said:


> Woohoo!! Enjoy it and keep us updated with how it goes.


2 hours in and already chowed through 20mls of liquid. This is gonna be one expensive hobby. Can't wait to try other flavours on it

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33 (12/5/18)

Lyznad said:


> 2 hours in and already chowed through 20mls of liquid. This is gonna be one expensive hobby. Can't wait to try other flavours on it


Now you need to DIY as well!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lyznad (12/5/18)

Paul33 said:


> Now you need to DIY as well!!!


That's the next thing. Went through The Flavour Mill's options earlier. Need to add vaping to the budget now


----------



## Paul33 (12/5/18)

Lyznad said:


> That's the next thing. Went through The Flavour Mill's options earlier. Need to add vaping to the budget now


Once you got a few recipes down you’ll be smiling!


----------



## aktorsyl (12/5/18)

Lyznad said:


> 2 hours in and already chowed through 20mls of liquid. This is gonna be one expensive hobby. Can't wait to try other flavours on it


Be careful of overnic'ing yourself  Relatively easy to do on a dripper.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lyznad (12/5/18)

aktorsyl said:


> Be careful of overnic'ing yourself  Relatively easy to do on a dripper.


Don't worry. I used to use a 0.5 ohm coil in my Twisp Aero X. Direct Inhaling 18mg of nic. I know what that nicotine rush feels like. So does the toilets at work lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lyznad (12/5/18)

Paul33 said:


> Once you got a few recipes down you’ll be smiling!


I'm a mint guy. Where can I look for recipes etc.


----------



## aktorsyl (12/5/18)

Lyznad said:


> I'm a mint guy. Where can I look for recipes etc.


Here's a good start: https://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/e-Liquid-recipes/
Specifically this thread: https://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-menthol-mint-recipes.t26651/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Lyznad (12/5/18)

aktorsyl said:


> Here's a good start: https://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/e-Liquid-recipes/
> Specifically this thread: https://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-menthol-mint-recipes.t26651/


Thanks so much


----------



## kev mac (12/5/18)

Lyznad said:


> Moving on from pen style devices into the world of clouds and power.
> 
> So much hype right now.
> 
> Shout out to Maine from the Vape Brewery George for hand delivering it to me.


May you enjoy many hours of vapeing pleasure with it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gandalf Vapes (13/5/18)

Lyznad said:


> Moving on from pen style devices into the world of clouds and power.
> 
> So much hype right now.
> 
> Shout out to Maine from the Vape Brewery George for hand delivering it to me.



Good for you mate. I hope you have many years of happy vaping from it. A Squonker/RDA is the next thing on my shopping list.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lyznad (13/5/18)

Gandalf Vapes said:


> Good for you mate. I hope you have many years of happy vaping from it. A Squonker/RDA is the next thing on my shopping list.


I'm keeping my eyes on the classifieds for a Geekvape Gbox in Black right now. My friend had the silver and nights out are so much better for him since he got his.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (13/5/18)

Lyznad said:


> I'm keeping my eyes on the classifieds for a Geekvape Gbox in Black right now. My friend had the silver and nights out are so much better for him since he got his.


Another option is the RSQ. I’m loving mine as a first squonker.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

